# Sound card for pro audio and games?



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

Is there a sound card out there that works with windows games and does real pro audio (32,194 sampling
and 1ms latency on midi instuments


----------



## tweeksound (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: a sound card for pro audio and games?*

As far as I know even low level consumer cards can do 44,100 and 48,000 sampling.
The cheapest card you can find should do that at least.
Not sure they're selling new cards that do less than 96,000 and even 192K.
As far as MIDI goes, I'm not super versed so I don't know what the average latency is but even in low level cards it's pretty negligible.


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: a sound card for pro audio and games?*

I could just keep using my soundmax onboard audio and buy a m-audio or similar pro pci card, and only switch to that when i do audio, I think?


----------



## Tiny (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: a sound card for pro audio and games?*



jwhite8086 said:


> I could just keep using my soundmax onboard audio and buy a m-audio or similar pro pci card, and only switch to that when i do audio, I think?


The only point in switching between audio devices is if you have different speakers setups. If this is the case it is easy to do in the sound options for windows. If you are using the same speakers might as well just use the card all the time.

That being said I have both an older SB Audigy and a 2 year old x-fi (the top model for the line at the time) and using them for converting tape and vcr audio to digital. The video btw is done with ati capture all in wonder tuner/capture card.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: a sound card for pro audio and games?*

lynx makes sound cards for professional use.These cards are also very reasonably priced for their sonic quality.


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: a sound card for pro audio and games?*



Tiny said:


> The only point in switching between audio devices is if you have different speakers setups. .


If I use a pro card I will not be able to play video games " I think"


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: a sound card for pro audio and games?*

With the lynx card you should't have a problem with your games.I don't know what kind of games you are playing, nor do I know what kind of sysem you are using.The lynx card fits into a PCI slot, so all you would have to do is disable one sound card and use the other, and vice versa.


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: a sound card for pro audio and games?*

were do you buy a lynx card 
most pro cards dont do DirectX, all the good games are using DirectX 10


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: a sound card for pro audio and games?*

All you have to do is Google Lynx studio technology.


----------

